# Antibiotics and anti-inflamatory injections



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Can antibiotics or anti-inflamatory injections make your cat sleep a lot. Scamp was in a fight this morning and is quite sore so the vet gave him these and he has slept most of the time since, I guess he will sleep as he is recovering but just wondered what your experiences are, thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

It could just be that he is feeling sorry for himself after being beaten up then taken to the vets so he's just curled up sleeping it off as it were, i know if my two aren't feeling tip top they go off somewhere quiet to sleep, if he is still like it tomorrow then i may start to worry.


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Mine had one last night but he was running a temp so he was already pretty groggy. He has picked up a lot today however so hopefully the same will be true for you.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, he has started purring again and is eating small amounts, he has also moved from room to room a few times, I think you are both right he is definately nursing a bruised ego and some sore parts too. The vet said to bring him back tomorrow if he doesn't seem better but she said she is sure he will be ok. He had a thorough examination even to the point of weighing him and his temperature was ok, I think a bit of sulking is going on to. Poor old fella, will he never learn


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

when i had raffles my old raggie, he had suffered with cat flu virus and was regularly having antibiotic injections and he always slept alot afterwards. i just put it down to the injection was having time to work while he slept


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

One of my boys had a really dodgy tum a couple of weeks ago and the vet gave him a steroid injection and some sort of antibiotic injection. When he came home from the vets he was really sluggish and slept most of the rest of the day and was a bit sorry for himself, not like him he's normally like a duracel bunny but by the next morning he was running around like he was on acid again.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Cloudygirl said:


> One of my boys had a really dodgy tum a couple of weeks ago and the vet gave him a steroid injection and some sort of antibiotic injection. When he came home from the vets he was really sluggish and slept most of the rest of the day and was a bit sorry for himself, not like him he's normally like a duracel bunny but by the next morning he was running around like he was on acid again.


Scamps back to normal this morning, well almost, he still has to pull himself up on to the bed rather than jump, but his walking is normal and he is eating and going out. I think he is frightened of meeting the other cat though as he sat in our close looking towards the entrance and then came and sat under the car. He isn't going far so I hope he has learnt his lesson this time, thank goodness he is ok though  Glad your boy got better too


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

I find that antibiotics have always made my kitt's sleepy  So I don't think it's uncommon! xxx


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

missye87 said:


> I find that antibiotics have always made my kitt's sleepy  So I don't think it's uncommon! xxx


Thanks for replying, I was curious really as to whether any one else noticed it with their cats. I couldn't remember if my other cats were sleepy but thinking about it I think they may have been


----------

